
Why I Don't Like Metro [Microsoft] - What Games Are - tadhgk
http://whatgamesare.com/2012/01/why-i-dont-like-metro-microsoft.html
======
tedsbardella
Metro is sounding a lot like Microsoft Bob. I loved Bob it was very
interesting and fun for a couple of minutes

